# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Φυστικοβούτυρο

## pikolo

παιδια ποια μαρκα παιρνετε απο αυτα?και απο που
?
οσες εχω δει ειναιο πολυ ακριβεσ..καλη ερευνα αγορας...  :02. Cyclops:

----------


## gpol

Ρε pikolo, μην ανοιγεις συνεχως topic για θεματα διατροφης που θα μπορουσαν να ρωτηθουν ολα μαζι σε ενα topic  :01. Smile:

----------


## pikolo

γιατι ειναι πολυ ποιο ευκολο και σε αλλα μελη να ξερουν τι εχει το καθε topic....αλλιως θα επρεπε να γραφω εναν πελωριο τιτλο για καθε topic και ποιος ακουει τον gast....  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Sourlas

Φυστικοβουτηρο εχω ενα απο τα ΑΒ Βασιλοπουλος.Γευση δε θυμαμαι. Λεω ομως να το αντικαταστησω με Μερεντα ή Νutella. (Μuscleboss μη φωναζεις... )  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## billys15

> Φυστικοβουτηρο εχω ενα απο τα ΑΒ Βασιλοπουλος.Γευση δε θυμαμαι...


Η γευση του μου παει καπως σε φουντουνια,μονο που ειναι πιο υγειινο  :01. Smile:   (σε normal ποσοτητες βεβαια   :02. Smile:  ).

----------


## slaine

(έψαξα στο φόρουμ με όλους τους πιθανούς αναγραμματισμούς καθότι την έχετε σκοτώσει κατά καιρούς τη λέξη και δε βρήκα άντίστοιχο τόπικ παρά μόνο σε συνταγές-διατροφές κλπ. αν το search δε δούλεψε στείλ'τε λινκ)

Το φυστικοβούτυρο επινοήθηκε από τον Αμερικανικής καταγωγής γιατρό και χορτοφάγο Dr John Harvey Kellogg το1894 ως μια θρεπτική και ευκολόπεπτη υγιεινή τροφή για τους ασθενείς του. Παρά το όνομα του, το φυστικοβούτυρο δεν περιέχει καθόλου βούτυρο ή άλλα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα. Το φυστικοβούτυρο συνήθως περιέχει φυστίκια, αλάτι και μερικές φορές γαλακτοματοποιητή. (Αν και σε πολλά προιόντα βάζουν διάφορες προσμίξεις μέχρι και σοκολάτα κλπ)

*Θετικά:*
Το φυστικοβούτυρο είναι μιά τροφή υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε *βιταμίνη Ε*, η οποία ειναι το ισχυρότερο αντιοξειδωτικό του ανθρώπινου οργανισμού και καταπολεμά τον καρκίνο, *Βιταμίνη Β3* που βοηθά τον οργανισμό στην επισκευή των κυττάρων, περιέχει *πρωτεΐνες*, *υδατάνθρακες* και φυτικά ακόρεστα (μονακόρεστα και πολυακόρεστα) λιπαρά («*καλά» λιπαρά*) που ανεβάζουν την καλή χοληστερίνη/ρίχνουν την κακή/αδυνατίζουν/βοηθάνε στη λίμπιντο/πρωτεινοσύνθεση κλπ, *σίδηρο, ασβέστιο, Resveratrol* που θεωρείται ότι συμβάλλει στην αντιγηραντική διαδικασία και καταπολεμά τα βακτήρια/ιούς/μύκητες, *p-coumaric οξύ* που συμβάλλει στην καταπολέμηση των καρδιαγγειακών και νευροεκφυλιστικών ασθενειών, *νιασίνη* που καταπολεμά το αλτσχάιμερ, *φυτικές ίνες* που είναι κατά του καρκίνου/παχυσαρκίας κλπ.

Συμφωνα με έρευνες, η χρησιμοποίηση φυστικοβούτυρου και άλλων ξηρών καρπών από τον γυναικείο πληθυσμό, μειώνει κατά πολύ τον κίνδυνο παρουσίασης διαβήτη τύπου 2.

*Αρνητικά*
το θέμα είναι ότι δυστυχώς κανονικό φυστικοβούτυρο δεν υπάρχει, ή πιο σωστά, δύσκολα βρίσκεται στην ελλάδα (επίσης δε βρήκα στα ελληνικά επαρκή στοιχεία όταν έψαξα) και όταν βρείτε είναι πανάκριβο. το επεξεργασμένο φυστικοβούτυρο έχει και "κακά" λίπη.
επίσης περιέχουν πολλά συντηρητικά, αρωματοποιητές κλπ που είναι επικίνδυνα για την υγεία ειδικά η αφλατοξινη Β1 που είναι πολύ τοξική και καρκινογόνος ουσία.
[για τις αφλατοξίνες: http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_aflatoxins.htm αν το διαβάσετε μη φρικάρετε ο ρούλης τρώει συνέχεια και δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα  :01. Razz:  ]

πρόσφατα βρέθηκε σαλμονέλα σε φυστικοβούτυρο και έστειλε 500 άτομα στο νοσοκομείο με 6 θανάτους. η εταιρεία kellogs μάζεψε (υποτίθεται όλα) τα προβληματικά προιόντα που περιέιχαν φυστικοβούτυρο απο κριτσίνια μέχρι και σοκολάτες.

ανάλογα με τη χρησή(ώρα-ποσότητα) μπορεί να αυξήσει το πάχος και να δυσκολέψει τον ύπνο.

*Κατανάλωση*
προσωπικά πιστεύω μία χρήση του στυλ 1-2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού τη μερα ή κάθε δεύτερη μέρα είναι οκ  :02. Clown2:  

αν και δε μου αρέσει πολύ από μόνο του, συνδοιάζεται πολύ ωραία με μέλι, μερέντα, σε σάντουιτς, γλυκά, σαλάτες και πολλά άλλα. το χρησιμοποιώ πάντα όταν φτιάχνω μπάρες πρωτεΐνης γιατί εκτός των άλλων "δένει" το μείγμα.

απόφυγετέ το μεταπροπονητικά και πριν τον ύπνο.

[τα περισσότερα τα βρήκα σε διάφορα site ελληνικά και ξένα, σχετικά με θέματα υγείας. προσθέστε κι εσείς ότι ξέρετε]

copyright  :bodybuilding.gr:  
 :01. lol:

----------


## stavro

ωραιος  :03. Awesome:   γιατι για το φυστικοβουτηρο ειχα μαυρα μεσανυχτα
παντως στις ΗΠΑ πρεπει να γινεται μεγαλη καταναλωση

----------


## slaine

> ωραιος   γιατι για το φυστικοβουτηρο ειχα μαυρα μεσανυχτα
> παντως στις ΗΠΑ πρεπει να γινεται μεγαλη καταναλωση


όντως τρελή κατανάλωση όπως επίσης και σε ολλανδία-αγγλία.

----------


## tezaman

εγώ αποφεύγω το φυστικοβούτυρο που έχουνε τα σούπερ γιατί έχει μέσα δεξτρόζες και συντηρητικά, πέρνω βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο και ελπίζω να είναι κοβλε  :01. lol:   το βάζω στα αλμυρά σάντουιτς μου και τα σπάει!!

----------


## RUHL

> πέρνω βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο


Nαι μην φας περιμενε

Πηρα και εγω βιολογικο ειχε τοσο αλατι μεσα που αλατι κανονικο να φας λιγοτερη αλμυρα θα παρεις

----------


## kostaspsa

> εγώ αποφεύγω το φυστικοβούτυρο που έχουνε τα σούπερ γιατί έχει μέσα δεξτρόζες και συντηρητικά, πέρνω βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο και ελπίζω να είναι κοβλε   το βάζω στα αλμυρά σάντουιτς μου και τα σπάει!!


Φιλε συντοπιτη το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις αν θες αγνο φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι να παρεις φυστικια πινατς απο ενα μαγαζι ξηρων καρπων, να το βαλεις στο μπλεντερ η καλυτερα στο μουλτι και να το κανεις πολτο.

Καλο ειναι να βαζουμε ορισμενη ποσοτητα μεσα ωστε να μην αφηνει κομματια και να το ανακατευουμε λιγο με ενα κουταλι. Αν καποιος θελει μπορει να βαλει  τα φυστικια σε ενα σουρωτηρι και να τα ανακατεψει καλα ωστε να φυγει το πολυ αλατι πριν τα αλεσει.

----------


## slaine

το καλύτερο είναι να φάτε τα φυστίκια έτσι ωμά, αυτά που είναι ανάλατα και ακαβούρδιστα.

αν κάποιος θέλει να φτιάξει καλύτερα μικρή ποσότητα γιατί χάνει τα θρεπτικά του όσο μένει.

βάλτε μερικά φυστίκια στο μούλτι + *λίγο* λάδι (όχι ελαιόλαδο καλύτερα) + οτι άλλο αγαπάτε πχ αλάτι/μπανάνα/παγωτό και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## tezaman

> πέρνω βιολογικό φυστικοβούτυρο
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nαι μην φας περιμενε
> 
> Πηρα και εγω βιολογικο ειχε τοσο αλατι μεσα που αλατι κανονικο να φας λιγοτερη αλμυρα θα παρεις


αυτό που παίρνω φένετε να είναι κομπλέ  :01. Unsure:

----------


## RUHL

> το καλύτερο είναι να φάτε τα φυστίκια έτσι ωμά,


Ωμα φιλε δεν τρωγοντε γιατι περνω ωμα με το κιλο  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  
Ψηστε τα στο τηγανι δεν θελει λαδι η τιποτα τετοιο απλο ψησιμο και μπορεις να τα φας ουτε αλατια ουτε δεξροζες ουτε τιποτα   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## slaine

εγώ τα τρώω ωμά άνετα. γούστα είναι αυτά. θα το δοκιμάσω το τηγάνι

----------


## gym

> Bρε δε τον αρπαζω το μαμαλακη..κουβεντα κανουμε 
> 
> Εμενα δε μου ελειψε στη γραμμωση Ελενη..ισως στην αρχη λιγο,αλλα φαντασου οτι εχω και μεγαλο ερωτα με το φυστικοβουτυρο και ειχα να φαω 7 μηνες,απ τη στιγμη που ξεκινησα γραμμωση μεχρι που τελειωσα τη συντηρηση.Και τωρα εννοειται δε τρωω καθε μερα..κι αυτο επειδη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι θερμιδες που παιρνω ειναι ηδη αρκετες,απλα το βαζω καμια μερα που θα κανω 4 αντι για 5 γευματα πχ και ξερω οτι με παιρνει απο *αποψη θερμιδων*.Τεσπα,ο καθενας οπως βολευεται..


εχεις ενα point εδω βασιλη...απλα λεω προσοχη γιατι με το ατιμο ευκολα ξεφευγεις! :08. Toast:

----------


## rey1989

> εγω τελος ξαναλεω...θα προτεινα κατι αλλο για βραδυ κ οχι φυστικοβουτηρο εκτος απο την περιπτωση του εκτο....


γιατι τι κακό έχει το φυστικοβούτυρο ? (εκτός αν λες οχι για βράδυ μονο)   :01. Unsure: 
εγώ θέλω να χάσω λίπος και έχω στο πρωινό μου 30γρ σπιτικο φυστικοβούτυρο πάντως  :08. Turtle: 
(και που να ακούσω τίποτα απόψεις οτι πρέπει να το βγάλω .. κ εχω στοκάρει 2 κιλά φιστίκι  :02. Shock: )

----------


## tolis93

> γιατι τι κακό έχει το φυστικοβούτυρο ? (εκτός αν λες οχι για βράδυ μονο)  
> εγώ θέλω να χάσω λίπος και έχω στο πρωινό μου 30γρ σπιτικο φυστικοβούτυρο πάντως 
> (και που να ακούσω τίποτα απόψεις οτι πρέπει να το βγάλω .. κ εχω στοκάρει 2 κιλά φιστίκι )


δεν υπαρχει αυτο.απο τη στιγμη π μια τροφη ειναι οκ. εχει να κανει με το τι τρως μεσα στη μερα.οχι με το τι τρως αν ειναι οκ αυτα π τρως.

----------


## gym

> γιατι τι κακό έχει το φυστικοβούτυρο ? (εκτός αν λες οχι για βράδυ μονο)  
> εγώ θέλω να χάσω λίπος και έχω στο πρωινό μου 30γρ σπιτικο φυστικοβούτυρο πάντως 
> (και που να ακούσω τίποτα απόψεις οτι πρέπει να το βγάλω .. κ εχω στοκάρει 2 κιλά φιστίκι )


για βραδυ λεω καλε πια!που πανικοβληθηκες εσυ μετα 2 κιλα φυστικι! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Gianna

Α, προκλήθηκε σύρραξη βλέπω με το φιστικοβούτυρο!!! (έτσι είναι το άτιμο, σου δημιουργεί έντονα συναισθήματα :01. Mr. Green: ).
Βασιλή, όντως σκέτο είναι πολύ ωραίο και έτσι εκτιμάς τη γεύση του. Συμπέρασμα (για μένα τουλάχιστον): δεν παίζει για βράδυ, εξάλλου επειδή δεν πάει με το γιαούρτι και σχεδόν πάντα τρώω γιαούρτι το βράδυ, εξορίζεται, γιατί αν αρχίσω να το αλείφω σε ψωμιά εκείνη την ώρα, ζήτω που καήκαμε :02. Porc:   Βασικά μάλλον έβαλα έναν....δαίμονα μες στο σπίτι μου, αλλά θα αντιστέκομαι και θα το χρησιμοποιώ με σύνεση (κυρία πάντα :08. Turtle: ) σε κανα πρωϊνό.

----------


## Gianna

> δεν υπαρχει αυτο.απο τη στιγμη π μια τροφη ειναι οκ. εχει να κανει με το τι τρως μεσα στη μερα.οχι με το τι τρως αν ειναι οκ αυτα π τρως.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

> για βραδυ λεω καλε πια!που πανικοβληθηκες εσυ μετα 2 κιλα φυστικι!


α ωραία !  :03. Thumb up: 
οχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά τα ξεφλούδισα ένα ένα με το χέρι κ ήταν απελπιστικό  :02. Shock: 

πάντως το αποτέλεσμα αξίζει  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Gianna

> συμφωνω με τη master απο πανω.εβγαλα κ γιαουρτια κ φυστικοβουτηρα απο το βραδυνο μ κ καρυδια κ ολα.ενα ζελε τρωω χωρις ζαχαρη(10-20 θερμιδες) και πινω ενα κακαο σκετο(πολυ μπροστα) δεν ειδα κ καμια διαφορα.εκτος στις θερμιδες.π τις κατανεμω πιο εξυπνα με αυτο το τροπο.για μενα το βραδυ γιαννα βαλε στο γιαουρτι 1 κουταλια σουπας καθαρο κακαο.20 θερμιδες δινει και δινει απιστευτη γευση.και βαλε μεσα και 5-10 φουντουκια η αμυγδαλα η καρυδια.καλα και παραπανω βαζεις 2 γρ το ενα ειναι χοντρικα...αλλα γιαουρτι κακαο φουντουκια ειναι σα να τρως μερεντα.πολυ ωραιο.σορυ για το οφ τοπικ


Σήμερα το βράδυ το δοκίμασα: 1 κ.γ. κακάο και 6 - 7 φουντούκια στο γιαούρτι, ωραίο ήταν, αλλά όχι τόσο όσο περίμενα, ίσως επειδή το γαούρτι ήταν 0%. Μάλλον με λίγο γλυκαντικό θα καταλάβαινα γεύση. Νομίζω ότι ο συνδυασμός ταχίνι - αμύγδαλα - πίτουρο βρώμης - κανέλλα είναι για μένα το κορυφαίο στο γιαούρτι!

----------


## CapoFighter

Φυστικοβουτυρο....Οταν εκανα ποδηλατο μεσα στην πολη(θεσσαλονικη) επι ωρες, καθε μερα μια και δυο φορες την μερα τρελαινομουνα.Κατεβαζα μαζι με ψωμι χωρις κανενα δισταγμο, ειχα μπροστα μου το κουτακι με το φυστικοβουτυρο και μια φρατζολα ψωμι και...παρε -δωσε -παρε-δωσε....Μου ειχε λειψει το ατιμο μεχρι που βρηκα ενα κουτακι κρυμενο μεσα στις κατσαρολες στα ραφια (πως βρεθηκε εκει δεν ξερω?!?) και δοκιμασα πανω σε 2-3 φεταρες ψωμι.Μετα καταλαβα οτι ηταν απο Βουλγαρια και λυπηθηκα τον οργανισμο μου γιατι δεν ξερω και γω τι καρβουνοβουτηρα εβαλα μεσα μου... (δεν παιζει ρολο το απο που προερχεται απλα το λεω γιατι δεν καταλαβαινα τι ελεγε)

----------


## exkaliber

ξερετε κανενα καλο φυστικοβουτηρο?
απο Ελλαδα ε?!?!?! :01. Mr. Green: 

εγω παιρνω το daltons to smooth,αλλα δεν λεει θρεπτικα συσταικα και μου την σπαει :05. Biceps:

----------


## tolis93

> ξερετε κανενα καλο φυστικοβουτηρο?
> απο Ελλαδα ε?!?!?!
> 
> εγω παιρνω το daltons to smooth,αλλα δεν λεει θρεπτικα συσταικα και μου την σπαει


100 γρ φυστικια 10 γρ ελαιολαδο κ στο μπλεντερ να νιωσει. το καλυτερο απο ολα. αν το θες γλυκο βαλε ζαχαρινη σε σκονη.αν το θες αρμυρουτσικο λιγο παπρικα κ ειναι τζετ. κ βγαινει το ιδιο smooth με του εμποριου απλα θελει αρκετη ωρα χτυπημα

----------


## exkaliber

ρε αφου ξερεις οτι βαριεμαι :01. Mr. Green: 
και μεχρι να παρω απο μιπ  θελω κατι να πορευομαι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> ρε αφου ξερεις οτι βαριεμαι
> και μεχρι να παρω απο μιπ  θελω κατι να πορευομαι


καλα ρε πλακα μ κανεις? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  5 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι ολη κ ολη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  αμα σ πω οτι παιζουν κ 2 κιλα φυστικια με 7 ευρω κ σ ρχονται 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτηρο χοντρικα 9 ευρω με λαδι ζαχαρινη κτλπ μεσα...πες μ μετα αν θα πας να παριες με 4 ευρω τα 400 γρ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

:02. Idea: 
θα παω στην διαχειρηστρια να μου το κανει


τι φυστικια να παρω? ποση ζαχαρινη ή παπρικα να βαλουμε?
10γρ λαδι ειναι μια μεγαλη κουταλια της σουπας

----------


## tolis93

> ρε αφου ξερεις οτι βαριεμαι
> και μεχρι να παρω απο μιπ  θελω κατι να πορευομαι


καλα ρε πλακα μ κανεις? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  5 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι ολη κ ολη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  αμα σ πω οτι παιζουν κ 2 κιλα φυστικια με 7 ευρω κ σ ρχονται 2 κιλα φυστικοβουτηρο χοντρικα 9 ευρω με λαδι ζαχαρινη κτλπ μεσα...πες μ μετα αν θα πας να παριες με 4 ευρω τα 400 γρ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> θα παω στην διαχειρηστρια να μου το κανει
> 
> 
> τι φυστικια να παρω? ποση ζαχαρινη ή παπρικα να βαλουμε?
> 10γρ λαδι ειναι μια μεγαλη κουταλια της σουπας


οτι φυστικικακι θελεις.ζαχαρινη κ παπρικα αναλογα ποσο γλυκο το θες.εγω βαζω 2-3 κ σουπας μεσα.κ λαδι τοσο ανα 100 γρ 1 κ σουπας

----------


## nicknick

Ερωτηση : Αν βαλω 100 γραμμαρια φυστικια αιγινης αναλατα μαζι με λαδι οπως λεει ο τολης και λιγο στεβια παιζει να βγει καλο??
Το εχει κανει κανεις γιατι νομιζω οτι θα βγει ππολυ καλο αλλα για ψιλογλυκο στυλ.

----------


## tolis93

> Ερωτηση : Αν βαλω 100 γραμμαρια φυστικια αιγινης αναλατα μαζι με λαδι *οπως λεει ο τολης* και λιγο στεβια παιζει να βγει καλο??
> Το εχει κανει κανεις γιατι νομιζω οτι θα βγει ππολυ καλο αλλα για ψιλογλυκο στυλ.


το λεω.αρα το εχω κανει.κ τα reviews ειναι εξισου καλα.οποτε ναι λεει :01. Wink:

----------


## nicknick

Τολη να σε ρωτησω ρε φιλε για να μην παει χαμενο. Καλυτερα να χτυπησω ολα μαζι στο multi ή πρωτα τα φυστικια μεχρι να γινουν σκονη και μετα να βαλω λαδι? γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως αν τα βαλω ολα μαζι δεν θα βγει ομογενοποιημενο το μιγμα

Επισης αν το βαλεις και το κλεισεισς σε ενα μπολ φανταζομαι κραταει πολυ καιρο και δεν αλοιωνεται η γευση του καθολου ετσι??

----------


## CapoFighter

> Τολη να σε ρωτησω ρε φιλε για να μην παει χαμενο. Καλυτερα να χτυπησω ολα μαζι στο multi ή πρωτα τα φυστικια μεχρι να γινουν σκονη και μετα να βαλω λαδι? γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως αν τα βαλω ολα μαζι δεν θα βγει ομογενοποιημενο το μιγμα
> 
> Επισης αν το βαλεις και το κλεισεισς σε ενα μπολ φανταζομαι κραταει πολυ καιρο και δεν αλοιωνεται η γευση του καθολου ετσι??


Αν σε ενδιαφερει και μια αλλη γνωμη εκτος του Τολη τοτε καλυτερα χτυπα πρωτα τα φυστικα μεχρι να βγαλουν το δικο τους λαδι και μετα να προσθεσεις το δικο σου αλλιως αν τα βαλεις ολα μαζι θα εχεις κομματακια μεσα στο μιγμα και δεν θα ειναι soft.

----------


## nicknick

Σωστος φιλε capo εχεις δικιο και ασφαλως με ενδιαφερουν οι γνωμες ολων  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

νικνικ κραταει στο ψυγειο αρκετο καιρο κ σε βαζο σε ντουλαπακι κραταει 1μισι βδομαδα με 2 χοντρικα. δεν εχει τοση σημασια να τα χτυπησεις κ μετα βαλεις λαδι η βαλεις ολα τα υλικα μαζι κ μετα τα χτυπησεις.σημασια εχει ποση ωρα θα τα χτυπησεις.για να γινει smoothie θελει αρκετη ωρα.δλδ 3-4-5 λεπτα κ καπου ενδιαμεσα να τα κουνησεις για να ανακατευτουν καλυτερα. αν το θες πιο crunchy θελει λιγοτερη ωρα.αυτο ειν ολο

----------


## sifounas1

καλο αρθρο αν και εχω δεν πολυ τρωω φυστικοβουτιρο......μονο αμα αλειψω σε καμια φετα ........αλλα για πρωινο νομιζω ειναι καλο............

----------


## Bellerophont

Διαβάσα σε πολλά ξένα forums ως πολύ καλή επιλογή για βραδυνό 1 κεσεδάκι cottage cheese με μια κγ φυστικοβούτηρο. Έχει κανείς άποψη πάνω σε αυτό?

----------


## billy89

Είναι στη λογική του "καζείνη + λίπος για να καθυστερήσει τη χώνεψη στο τελευταίο γεύμα πριν τον ύπνο".

----------


## kitesurfer

εγω βρηκα παιδια το καλυτερο γευστικα και βιο....
http://www.bachari.gr

----------


## s0fia

Βρηκα φυστικοβουτυρο μονο απο φυστικια χωρις αλλα συστατικα στο εν καρπω στη θεσσαλονικη....300 gr 2.50 ευρω!

----------


## billy89

Που είναι αυτό πες λίγο περιοχή!

edit - Το βρήκα Εγνατίας 12 δίπλα στο σπίτι μου! Να σαι καλά - θα πάω αύριο να τους σηκώσω την παραγωγή!

----------


## Mikekan

Προσωπικά τρώω το Calve, κάθε βράδυ περίπου 25γρ μαζί με γιαούρτι και είναι εξαιρετικό και σε κρατάει χορτάτο όλο το βράδυ.

----------


## s0fia

> Που είναι αυτό πες λίγο περιοχή!
> 
> edit - Το βρήκα Εγνατίας 12 δίπλα στο σπίτι μου! Να σαι καλά - θα πάω αύριο να τους σηκώσω την παραγωγή!


Εν καρπω εχει πολλα σε ολη τη θεσσαλονικη!!Μην τους το τελειωσεις οοοολο!!!θελω κι εγω  :01. Smile Wide: 
Απο οτι ειδα εχει και φουντουκοβουτυρο και αμυγδαλοβουτυρο  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## stef25

> Προσωπικά τρώω το Calve, κάθε βράδυ περίπου 25γρ μαζί με γιαούρτι και είναι εξαιρετικό και σε κρατάει χορτάτο όλο το βράδυ.


Θα συμφωνήσω Mike ότι είναι εξαιρετικό, αλλά η τιμή του είναι λίγο τσιμπημένη...Κοντά στα 5ευρώ το βαζάκι... :01. Sad:

----------


## Mikekan

Nαι είναι λίγο τσιμπημένο δυστυχώς αλλά έχει τα καλύτερα macros από αυτά που τα υπόλοιπα που έχω βρει.

----------


## billy89

Που το βρίσκεις αυτό? Έχει μέσα αλάτι?

----------


## Mikekan

Στο Βασιλόπουλο. 

Eλάχιστο αλάτι και ζάχαρη, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω την ετικέτα.

----------


## stef25

Και στο Carrefur έχει....

----------


## Redragon7

Προσέξτε λίγο τις ετικέτες, το Calve έχει κάμποσες αηδίες με αποκορύφωμα Hydrogenated Oils.
Δεν λέω, πολύ νόστιμο αλλά....

----------


## spartan77

εγώ πάλι επειδή είμαι φάν στο φυστικοβούτυρο φτιάχνω μόνος μου με φυστίκια-ελαιόλαδο-δεξτρόζη και είμαι πολύ χάπη μαν :01. Mr. Green: 


εντιτ: παίρνω που και που από βότανο επειδή έχει κάτι τρελές γευσεις σοκολατας -κανελλας κλπ και αξιζει να το δοκιμάσετε  :03. Thumb up: 

αλλα για μενα το home-made ειναι τελικα το καλυτερο....

----------


## liveris

α ρε σειρα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

> Που το βρίσκεις αυτό? Έχει μέσα αλάτι?


κι εγω το calve παιρνω αλλα το μαλακο οχι το τραγανο!ειναι εξαιρετικο και το τιμω καθημερινα σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα! :01. Wink: 
δεν εχει ζαχαρη! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## liveris

εγω παιρνω το skippy το θεωρω κπιο ωραιο απο το calve..

----------


## billy89

^ Αυτό το έπαιρνα κι εγώ πριν καιρό απ τα καρφούρ. Φοβερή γεύση αλλά... πέραν του ότι είναι πανάκριβο φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόσθετα που του δίνουν αυτή την ωραία γεύση και αλάτι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα - γι αυτό το έκοψα κιόλας.

----------


## just chris

αυτα δεν ειναι φυστικοβουτυρα,αυτα ειναι προσθετα με λιγο φυστικι.
να παιρνετε αυτα που ειναι ΜΟΝΟ φυστικι ψημενο μεσα κ τιποτε αλλο.
συνηθως εως ποτε δεν υπαρχουν στα σουπερ μαρκετ,σε καταστημα με βιολογικα
ομως βρισκεις.

----------


## Fan

Εγώ φτιάχνω μόνη μου και γίνεται τέλειο!  :01. Razz:  Απλά βάζω μερικά φιστίκια ανάλατα στο multi και τα χτυπάω μέχρι να βγάλουν τα φυσικά στους έλαια και να γίνουν κρεμούλα.(Προσοχή μόνο με το multi σας γιατί μπορεί να υπερθερμανθεί και να σας χαλάσει.Χτυπήστε τα με διαλείμματα).Η γεύση του είναι φοβερή, δεν έχει συντηρητικά, είναι εντελώς φυσικό και μπορώ να ελέγχω και τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνω.Τώρα αν κάποιος το θέλει λίγο πιο αλμυρό μπορεί να ανακατέψει και μερικά αλατισμένα φιστίκια μαζί με τα ανάλατα.

----------


## SkillBill

φυστικια αιγινης λες εσυ?η αραπικο?ψημενα η αψητα τα βαζεις?γιατι ειδα πολλες συνταγες!

----------


## SkillBill

δεν μπορω να κανω επεξεργασια πια,μολις εφτιαξα με αραπικο αναλατο ψημενο,ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο (επειδη εχει εντονη γευση) και στεβια,τρομερη γευση  :02. Shock:

----------


## chris87

Παιδια εγω τρωω φυστικοβουτυρο σερρων,ειναι αγνο,χωρις προσθετα και ζαχαρη,υστερει σε γευση σε σχεση με calve και κατι αλλες αμερικανιες,αλλα ειναι ποιοτικο..στη αθηνα το εχω βρει στο κολωνακι και στη νεα φιλαδελφεια,στα 4€!εχουν και σελιδα στ facebook.

----------


## just chris

φυστικοβουτυρο να κανετε μονοι σας οπως εκανε ο φιλος παραπανω.στο μουλτι ψημενο αναλατο φυστικι με λιγο ελαιολαδο.χτυπημα καμποση ωρα με διαλειματα για να μην καει το μουλτι,μεχρι να γινει πολτος υδαρος.

----------


## FoTiS3

εγω εχω μηχανημα που το λενε food processor με πολυ δυνατο μοτερ...βαζω μισο κιλο φυστικια και σε πεντε λεπτα γινονται κρεμα...ουτε λαδι ουτε τιποτα... :01. Wink:

----------


## FoTiS3

α και κατι ακομα...μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να βαζουμε ωμα φυστικια γιατι με το ψησιμο τα "καλα" λιπαρα γινονται "κακα"?? ή δεν ισχύει αυτό?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

Με το τηγανισμα γινεται αυτο,και αφορα το ιδιο το λαδι..+ οτι μερικα θρεπτικα συστατικα ισως χαθουν λογο της μεγαλης θερμοκρασιας,αλλα τα λιπαρα απο "καλα" να γινουν "κακα" δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει.

----------


## FoTiS3

> Με το τηγανισμα γινεται αυτο,και αφορα το ιδιο το λαδι..+ οτι μερικα θρεπτικα συστατικα ισως χαθουν λογο της μεγαλης θερμοκρασιας,αλλα τα λιπαρα απο "καλα" να γινουν "κακα" δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει.


οποτε ειτε ωμα ειτε ψημενα το ειναι ειναι λογικα??

----------


## Eddie

Ετσι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dio32

φυστικοβουτηρο απο mp η bp απλα μουρλια οποτε περνω πρωτεινη τσιμπαω και 4 τεμαχια απο εκει.
 αλη εναλλακτικη απο το βοτανο που εχει οργανικο.

----------


## paularas

> α και κατι ακομα...μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να βαζουμε ωμα φυστικια γιατι με το ψησιμο τα "καλα" λιπαρα γινονται "κακα"?? ή δεν ισχύει αυτό??


απο το calobonga που τσεκαρα σε ολους τους ξηρους καρπους που ψηνονται ανεβαινουν ελαχιστα τα κορεσμενα...εγω που εκανα εβαλα σησαμελαιο και εγινε αρκετα καλο ...

----------


## 6pack

Ξερετε που μπορω να προμηθευτω φυσικο φυστικοβουτυρο(natural peanut butter) στην Ελλαδα?

----------


## sailim

Πως, ενω τονιζουμε να επιλεγουμε ωμους ξηρους καρπους, σε σχεση με τους ψημένους, στο φυστικοβούτυρο δεν υπαρχει θεμα; ....μιας κ αποτελείται απο ψημένα φυστίκια

----------


## psonara

Καλημερα κ καλο μηνα.
Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει φυσικο φυστικοβουτυρο χωρις αλατι κ ζαχαρη;
Κ βιολογικο να ειναι.
Μην μου πειτε να φτιαξω..δεν το χω..
Μιλαω για ετοιμο.
Ευχαριστω :01. Smile:

----------


## daddids

Εγω παιρνω 100% φυστικοβουτυρο χωρις αλατι η ζαχαρη, 2 διαφορετικα για την ακριβεια.
Το ενα ειναι χυμα απο το Εν Καρπω ( Θεσσαλονικη, δεν ξερω για αλλες πολεις ), το αλλο ειναι ενα Σερραικης παραγωγης.

Αν ψαξεις σε ξηροκαρπαδικο θα βρεις!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Καλημερα κ καλο μηνα.
> Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει φυσικο φυστικοβουτυρο χωρις αλατι κ ζαχαρη;
> Κ βιολογικο να ειναι.
> Μην μου πειτε να φτιαξω..δεν το χω..
> Μιλαω για ετοιμο.
> Ευχαριστω


θέλεις να ειναι ολα τα στοιχεία μηδενικα ή εννοεις οσο το δυνατό χαμηλότερες τιμες...

πχ στα 100γρ προιόντως να εχει 53 λιπαρα,αρα στα 10γρ 5 κ.ο.κ....ετσι κάτι γινεται..γιατι εκ του φυσικου ειναι λιπαρό σκευασμα...


απο όσο θυμάμαι στο ΒΟΤΑΝΟ επαιζαν πάρα πολλές παραλλαγές φυστικοβουτυρου ...επισης ο Αθλητής (και η γνωστή αλυσίδα) φερνουν ενα που λεγεται PURE PEANUT BUTTER(pure superfoods) το οποιο εχει σχετικα καλες τιμες σε μικρες ποσοτητες, ...απο κει και πέρα..μονο σε καταστήματα με βιολογικά αν βρείς κατι...

ΥΓ 1 υπαρχει και το CALVE απο το σουπερμαρκετ αλλα δε θυμαμαι τα στοιχεια του (δυστηχώς δεν φαιρνουμε το CALVE LIGHT ελλαδα)


ΥΓ 2 αλλα και πάλι..μην το κάνεις τοσο τραγικό να το φτιάξεις μονη σου...δεν ειναι και κανα κατόρθωμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

> Εγω παιρνω 100% φυστικοβουτυρο χωρις αλατι η ζαχαρη, 2 διαφορετικα για την ακριβεια.
> Το ενα ειναι χυμα απο το Εν Καρπω ( Θεσσαλονικη, δεν ξερω για αλλες πολεις ), το αλλο ειναι ενα Σερραικης παραγωγης.
> 
> Αν ψαξεις σε ξηροκαρπαδικο θα βρεις!


κι εγω κατι τετοιο ψαχνω..χωρις αλατι κ χωρις ζαχαρη.
Μεχρι τωρα επαιρνα το calve,αλλα εχει αρκετο αλατι κ θελω να το αλλαξω.
Μενω επαρχια κ δεν υπαρχει σε μαγαζι με ξηροκαρπια.
Ειδα στο διαδικτυο καποια βιολογικα..biona,ενα σερραικης καταγωγης κτλ
Θα δω αν μπορεσω να παραγγειλω.
Αν καποιος εχει δοκιμασει ας μου πει εταιρεια.

----------


## psonara

Φιλε μεταλ οπως προειπα μονο ζαχαρη κ αλατι δεν θελω να περιεχει.
Θα ψαξω διαδικτυακα στα βιολογικα.
Ναι το calve light δεν υπαρχει.
Θα δω που θα καταληξω! :01. Smile: 
Ασχετο καλη επιτυχια στη διαχειριση! :01. Smile:

----------


## SOLID

Καπου το ειχα ξαναγραψει στο θεμα.
Η fa nutrition   και η myprotein  εχουν του κιλου φυστικοβουτυρο φυσικο χωρις αλατι χωρις τρανς λιπαρα χωρις φοινικελαιο χωρις ζαχαρη.

----------


## psonara

Σ ευχαριστω solid.το κοιταξα στο διαδικυο κ απο τα συστατικα φαινεται αρκετα καλο σχετικα με αυτα που κυκλοφορουν.
Απο γευση τι λεει;εχεις δοκιμασει;
Το μονο εμποδιο ειναι οτι εχει εδρα χιο.δεν υπαρχει αθηνα;

----------


## SOLID

Της myprotein δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε αλλα μια χαρα θα ειναι λογικα.Της fa nutrition ειναι το καλυτερο που εχω φαει  ΜΑΚΡΑΝ στην ζωη μου.Ειναι smooth σε υφη και ειναι απο ολοκληρα αλεσμενα φυστικια μαζι με τον φλοιο πραγμα που σου δινει συν των αλλων στοιχειων και αλλα καλουδια οπως ρεσβερατρολη.Σε γευση ειναι beyond και το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα.Τωρα στην Ελλαδα δεν ξερω τι παιζει δεν μενω Ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη,το περνω κατευθειαν απο το στομα του λυκου καθως μενω Πολωνια τωρα και η εταιρια ειναι Πολωνικη.Στο νετ σιγουρα θα το βρεις με ενα ψαξιμο,πολλα μαγαζια πλεων την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια την φερνουν στην Ελλαδα και γνωριζω πως εχουν φερει και το φυστικοβουτυρο οπως και το αμυγδαλοβουτυο της ιδιας εταιριας,και βγαζει επισης και απο κασσιους.Κανε μια ψακτικη,αν βρω καποιο λινκ παντως θα το ποσταρω εδω.

----------


## ktm620

Αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος πιο πάνω δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά έχω δοκιμάσει τα περισσότερα του σουπερ-μαρκετ και του mp , και του mp είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερο και χωρίς καμιά απολύτως προσθήκη - αλλά και όλο το φυστίκι αλεσμένο όπως αναφέρθηκε. - Και η γεύση και η υφή εξαιρετική καθώς δέν γλυκίζει πολύ όπως τα άλλα του εμπορίου αλλά έχει την χαρακτηριστική  αυθεντικη γέυση του ψημένου φυστικιού.
Πάντα θα πάρω τουλάχιστον 2 κουβαδάκια - γιατί βγαίνει και σε καλή τιμή ιδίως με τις προσφορές που πάντα κάτι παίζει -  όταν παιρνω και την πρωτείνη καθώς με βοήθάει πολύ στο να σταματάω τυχόν λαιμαργίες ή επιθυμία για γλυκό  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## animal rules

εγω παιδια παιρνω καθαρα βιολογικο αλλα απο του εμποριου μου αρεσει το calve ειναι ισπανικο

----------


## Sourlas

αν έχετε τόσο θέμα με το αλάτι κτλ, φτιάξτε μόνοι σας. είναι π α ν ε ύ κ ο λ ο.
ένα google search να δείτε ποιο σας ταιριάζει, ένα καλό φυστίκι και ένα multi μίξερ. τέλος

----------


## psonara

Καλημερα.βρηκα ενα πολυ καλο φυστικοβουτυρο σχετικα με τα συστατικα του!
Σε συγκριση με το calve κ αλλα τετοιου ειδους καμια σχεση!
Περιεχει μονο 100% φυστικια αραπικα κ ελαχιστο αλατι!
βεβαια ειναι πιο ρευστο απο τοcalve αλλα πιο υγιεινο!
Βγαινει κ σε κραντσι με ολοκληρα κομματια φυστικιου με τα διδια διαθρεπτικα συστατικα!
Πηρα ηδη 6!
4 απλα κ 2 κραντσι.

----------


## konior14

> Καλημερα.βρηκα ενα πολυ καλο φυστικοβουτυρο σχετικα με τα συστατικα του!
> Σε συγκριση με το calve κ αλλα τετοιου ειδους καμια σχεση!
> Περιεχει μονο 100% φυστικια αραπικα κ ελαχιστο αλατι!
> βεβαια ειναι πιο ρευστο απο τοcalve αλλα πιο υγιεινο!
> Βγαινει κ σε κραντσι με ολοκληρα κομματια φυστικιου με τα διδια διαθρεπτικα συστατικα!
> Πηρα ηδη 6!
> 4 απλα κ 2 κραντσι.




ποιάς εταιρίας?

----------


## psonara

http://www.livingbio.gr/index.php/pr...r#.VS_rKcUdHIU
μια δοκιμη θα σε πεισει :01. Wink:

----------


## Feth

Πως και δεν φτιαχνεται ρε παιδια το δικό σας φυστικοβουτυρο ? Εγω αγοραζω από εδώ 1 ευρω τα 300 γραμμάρια peanuts και τα βαζω στο mixer και μου βγαίνει πολύ περισσοτερη ποσοτητα από αυτή του supermarket και ασφαλως πολύ φθηνοτερα. Σήμερα έκοψα γυρω στα 2 κιλά peanuts  :01. Razz: PP

----------


## psonara

Σιγουρα αυτο θα ηταν καλυτερο,αλλα εγω δεν το 'χω με την κουζινα!
Αλλωστε ο,τι εχω προσπαθησει,το εχω πεταξει!
Οποτε προτιμω να πληρωνω κατι παραπανω κ να ειμαι σιγουρη για τη γευση του προιοντος! :01. Smile: 
Για σενα ομως κ για οσους μπορουν,αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια! :01. Smile:

----------


## Mpekrimeze

> Πως και δεν φτιαχνεται ρε παιδια το δικό σας φυστικοβουτυρο ? Εγω αγοραζω από εδώ 1 ευρω τα 300 γραμμάρια peanuts και τα βαζω στο mixer και μου βγαίνει πολύ περισσοτερη ποσοτητα από αυτή του supermarket και ασφαλως πολύ φθηνοτερα. Σήμερα έκοψα γυρω στα 2 κιλά peanuts PP


Παίρνεις τα κλασικά;Δηλαδή ψημένα και αλατισμένα;Προσθέτεις καθόλου λάδι;
Ψήθηκα να φτιάξω,απ'οτι είδα είναι πολύ εύκολο,μόνο χτύπημα θέλουν στο μπλέντερ για περίπου 3-4 λεπτά.
Θα το εναλλάσσω με το ταχίνι που ήδη χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## Feth

> Παίρνεις τα κλασικά;Δηλαδή ψημένα και αλατισμένα;Προσθέτεις καθόλου λάδι;
> Ψήθηκα να φτιάξω,απ'οτι είδα είναι πολύ εύκολο,μόνο χτύπημα θέλουν στο μπλέντερ για περίπου 3-4 λεπτά.
> Θα το εναλλάσσω με το ταχίνι που ήδη χρησιμοποιώ.


Τα ετοιμα παίρνω φιλε τα οποια είναι και αλατισμένα και έχουν λάδι, συνεπώς δεν ρίχνω ουτε λάδι αλλά ουτε και αλάτι, απλά τα βάζω στο μουλτι 500-600 γραμμάρια κάθε φορά, το αφηνω να χτυπήσει για κανα 5λεπτο, και μετα τα βαζω σε βαζακι και ψυγειο. Εγω προσωπικά το βαζω σε γιαουρτι μαζί με βρωμη και 1 scoopaki Πρωτεΐνης, μια χαρα μου φαινεται η γευση του, κολαση ολος αυτος ο συνδυασμος!! Διαφορετικά, μπορείς να πάρεις αψητα και να τα ψησεις απλά θα πρεπει να βάλεις εσύ αλάτι και λάδι.. αν και τα 2 είναι προαιρετικά. :01. Razz:

----------


## Mpekrimeze

ΟΚ,ευχαριστώ.
Στο ψυγείο όμως γιατί;
Το άφησες εκτός και αλλοιώθηκε ή προληπτικά;
Το λέω γιατί οι ξηροί καρποί συντηρούνται εκτός, γιατί αυτό στο ψυγείο;

----------


## Feth

Προσωπικη προτιμηση φίλε, το θέλω να είναι κρυο, μπορείς να το αφήσεις και εκτός δεν νομιζω να τρεχει τιποτα.  :01. Smile Wide:

----------

